# Terrarium I built w/waterfall



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

These are a couple pictures of a terrarium
I built when I was bored and was curious what 
everyone thought. Of course keep in mind this is
all new plants so nothing has grown in yet.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

The waterfall turned out very nice. I like the moss ground covering and the plant selection. What did you use to glue those rocks down? Ive always built streams. After looking at this it makes me want to make one similar. what are you planning on keeping in there.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

It was a custom build for a customer of mine and I use 100% silicone and a Styrofoam base to lighten the load and form ridges for the rocks to sit on. It works great as long as it has time to dry before the plants are put in.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome. I tried to build on like this and it doesnt look half as cool. Where did you get the pieces of shale?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

That is looking good!


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Bill and it is black slate that is usually found in aquarium pet stores used to breed angelfish (or along a outcrop in alabama lol). I just buy it in bulk through our petstore.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks nice. That pilea in the front won't make a very good foreground plant for long though. They get pretty tall (8"-10") rather quickly.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, I just got a job at the local pet store maybe ill ask the manager to order some for me =D


----------

